# 10/12 Roof Pitch



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

Is a 10/12 Roof pitch walkable? I want to put on shingles in a small area of the roof but I'm wondering if I can just support myself by sitting down or if I need a ladder resting against a 2x4 nailed to the roof. What is generally the best way to be supported on a roof like this? I'm comfortable laying shingles, just not sure if this pitch is too steep to walk on or other means. Is a cherry picker needed?


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Barely. Mine is 10/12. I can walk in valleys and on peaks, but do not dare attempting to walk on other areas for fear of sliding off.

I would not attempt to install a roof without additional support. I believe the common way of dealing with this is roof jacks.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

roof jacks, planks, and a fall protection/positioning harness/rope system.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 30, 2010)

10/12 is pushing it. I wouldn't attempt to roof that without roof jacks and a harness. 

Was a roofer for 6 years


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Too steep to safely walk. Def use some form of fall protection and support while working.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if you are going to fall wear proper rope and harness with deceleration attatchment


----------

